# Sticky  General Processor Discussions



## Chipp

*This general processors section is for threads that involve both AMD and Intel, or threads regarding smaller manufacturers like VIA.
If you have a specific CPU brand in mind please use the appropriate section:
Intel based threads use the Intel section
AMD discussions (excluding GPUs) use the AMD section

If you wish to know which GPU is best for your setup please use the GPU section.
If you have any doubts of which section to post in please PM a forum moderator or a senior moderator.*
Xeb's Guide to Applying IC7 and Other Thick TIMs


----------

